# Library aus Git Repo beziehen



## Meldanor (20. Sep 2011)

Hi Leute,

meine programmierkolegen und ich nutzen GIT zur Versionsverwaltung und zum arbeiten an einem Projekt, jedoch müssen wir immer lokal die Libraries einbinden. Ich würde gerne zwei Sachen einrichten:
-Jeder Programmierer nutzt die gleichen Libraries und die gleichen Versionen
-Jeder Programmierer muss sich die nicht erst runterladen, in den buildpath einfügen und dann compilieren

Dazu hab ich mir gedacht, ich lade alle Libraries auf ein GIT Repo hoch(nennen wir es mal Libraries) und in den richtigen Projekte werden die Libraries über den Link auf die Datei im Library Repo eingebunden, sodass bei einem Build automatisch die Libraries runtergeladen werden. So kann ich die Versionen "diktieren" und vermeide Fehler durch andere Versionen.

Bestimmt werden mir einige Maven an das Herz legen, doch ich habe damit schon rumprobiert und mir auch diverse Tutorials durchgelesen und verstehe zum Teil die Magie nicht. Auch fande ich Maven für so etwas ein wenig ... überfrachtet.

Deswegen: Habt ihr eine Lösung für dieses Problem? Wenn es nur mit Maven geht, wie genau muss ich dort vorgehen, um eine Library für alle Verfügbar zu machen?

Mfg
Mel


----------



## maki (20. Sep 2011)

Du solltest lieber Bücher zu Maven lesen, Tutorials helfen dem Verständnis nicht weiter.



> Wenn es nur mit Maven geht, wie genau muss ich dort vorgehen, um eine Library für alle Verfügbar zu machen?


Als Dependency in die Pom eintragen.


----------



## TheDarkRose (20. Sep 2011)

Maven ist für sowas ja eigentlich das Tool der Wahl. Du brauchst auch dort nicht die Library zur Verfügung stellen, sondern Maven bindet diese automatisch in den Buildpath ein. Du definierst nur mehr die Abhängigkeit zu einer bestimmten Version der Library


----------

